

Ask YC: How is the economic slump impacting YCombinator? - zitterbewegung

I was wondering how the economic slump is impacting operations at ycombinator. Applicants or possibly the operation of ycombinator itself.
======
pg
We're not planning to do anything different, and so far the number of
applications is about what it usually is.

------
davidw
Well, the winter session will be held at the Compound in an undisclosed
location in eastern Montana, but aside from that, nothing.

~~~
steveplace
See, the 15k in capital will be given out in denominations of canned food.

------
vaksel
I doubt its impacting them that much. I mean its only 15 grand. Maybe the YC
graduates will have a tough time getting funding...but the actual program will
probably operate as usual

~~~
jedc
Smart angels and VC's will certainly still be investing. I would guess they'd
be looking more favorably at companies that have a clear business model, but
they're always going to take chances on interesting ideas/technology/people.

------
graemeklass
We'll be still applying for the next round. If we put in the hard yards now,
we will be in a great position when the economy picks up again.

------
jdavid
the money has to go somewhere, and alot of people are telling you to park it
somewhere for 5 years. what better place is there to park some equity than in
a new startup?

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Bullets and diesel fuel.

Hmm...there could be a startup idea in there somewhere...

~~~
dangoldin
Don't forget the alcohol. Supposedly alcohol was one of the few good
investments during the Great Depression, despite Prohibition.

~~~
Dilpil
Despite, or because of?

~~~
zandorg
Then alcohol is legalised, so the market (Mafia) turns towards narcotic
drugs...

------
agentbleu
recessions are a great time to start up startups

~~~
sundeep
why?

~~~
anamax
Because resources are cheaper and everyone else hunkers down and goes into
"just survive" mode during a recession.

